# Illusion Pictures



## iRiLLL (Sep 16, 2010)

Elevator Floor or Long Drop?


Spoiler



A very neat optical illusion elevator floor.

So clever you would think twice before stepping into this elevator. 








Albert Einstein Marilyn Monroe Illusion


Spoiler



When you look at this picture close range you see Albert Einstein




Now stand up and take several steps back, roughly 15 feet away,

It will become... Marilyn Monroe.



Double Picture Illusion


Spoiler



Look carefully at this picture, what do you see?

After you make your decision, scroll down for an explanation. 





You saw a couple in an intimate love position, right?

Interestingly, research has shown that young children cannot identify the intimate couple because they do not have prior memory associated with such a scenario.

What they will see, however, is nine (small & black) dolphins in the picture!

So, I guess we've already proven you're not a young innocent child. Now, if it's hard for you to find the dolphins within 6 seconds, your mind is SO corrupted that you probably need help!

OK, here's help: look at the space between her right arm and her head, the tail is on her neck, follow it up. Look at her left hip, follow the shaded part down, it's another one, and on his shoulder.



Sphere Size Illusion


Spoiler



A visual illusion of two spheres.

Does one appear to be larger than the other? 




Both of the spheres are the same size.



Right or Left Window


Spoiler



Is this window on the right or left of this building?







Wavy Lines Illusion


Spoiler



Are these lines straight and parallel?



Use a straight edge to test what you see.



Graffiti Stairs Illusion


Spoiler



In this subway, this guy spray painted the wall

to appear as an illusion of the stairs coming out of the wall.

Nice work. 







Interesting Object


Spoiler



Here we have an object illusion that may have been photoshopped







Rotating Dot Whirlpool


Spoiler



Try staring at this for more than 5 seconds without going crazy.

Then try following it around! 



Curves constantly die out and then re-evolve as part of another curve.



The Bezold Effect


Spoiler



The Bezold effect is an optical illusion, where a color may appear different depending on its relation to adjacent colors. 







Barber Pole illusion


Spoiler



The Barber pole illusion is a visual illusion that reveals biases in the processing of visual motion in the human brain. When a diagonally-striped pole is rotated around its vertical axis (horizontally), it appears as though the stripes are moving in the direction of its vertical axis downwards. 















Gradient illusion


Spoiler



Simultaneous Contrast Illusion. The horizontal gray bar is the same shade throughout







Ponzo Illusion


Spoiler



In the Ponzo illusion the converging parallel lines tell the brain that the image higher in the visual field is further away therefore the brain perceives the image to be larger, although the two images hitting the retina are the same size







Face Vase


Spoiler



In this illusion the figure and the ground are reversible in all ways. 








I'm sry if repost

taken from 123opticalillusions.com 
for more pictures
http://www.123opticalillusions.com/archive.php


share your own pictures

keep update


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 16, 2010)

I love optical illusions. Also, the barber pole also has a sound version of it. I can't remmeber the name, it's like barber sound, lol. Don't quote me on that. 

Anyway, I learnt about it in my music class. The sound seems like it is getting higher and higher pitched, but it's actually loopin on itself, bu you can't notice. It sounds like it's getting higher forever. Pretty cool to try to find the loop. 
If anyone else has information on it, maybe they can give you a link or something. 

Also, I aboslutely love Magic Eye. I think they are called stereographs or something... I know they are not optical illusions, but awesome, nonetheless.


----------



## iRiLLL (Sep 16, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I love optical illusions. Also, the barber pole also has a sound version of it. I can't remmeber the name, it's like barber sound, lol. Don't quote me on that.
> 
> Anyway, I learnt about it in my music class. The sound seems like it is getting higher and higher pitched, but it's actually loopin on itself, bu you can't notice. It sounds like it's getting higher forever. Pretty cool to try to find the loop.
> If anyone else has information on it, maybe they can give you a link or something.
> ...


Top 10 Incredible Sound Illusions
http://listverse.com/2008/02/29/top-10-incredible-sound-illusions/


----------



## Toad (Sep 16, 2010)

O_O

Mind blown.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 16, 2010)

iRiLLL said:


> Interesting Object
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



No need to photoshop that, and there's even evidence in the picture for it being real.


----------



## iRiLLL (Sep 17, 2010)

need your help

could u find the secret?
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/phicha/image001-9.gif


Spoiler










what do you see?

just got it from FB, someone sent to my wall


----------



## Stefan (Sep 17, 2010)

iRiLLL said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/phicha/image001-9.gif
> what do you see?



Flowers, Asian symbols and a head.


----------



## RyanO (Sep 17, 2010)

I didn't notice the dolphins until I read the description, heh.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 17, 2010)

iRiLLL said:


> need your help
> 
> could u find the secret?
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/phicha/image001-9.gif
> ...



I hate you.

But, I do love Magic Eyes!!
So, it cancels each other out.

lol.


----------



## riffz (Sep 17, 2010)

iRiLLL said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/phicha/image001-9.gif


----------



## Ditto64 (Sep 17, 2010)

Optical illusions = Win
Especially the Elevator one and the wavy lines one.


----------



## iRiLLL (Sep 17, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 17, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I love optical illusions. Also, the barber pole also has a sound version of it. I can't remmeber the name, it's like barber sound, lol. Don't quote me on that.
> 
> Anyway, I learnt about it in my music class. The sound seems like it is getting higher and higher pitched, but it's actually loopin on itself, bu you can't notice. It sounds like it's getting higher forever. Pretty cool to try to find the loop.
> If anyone else has information on it, maybe they can give you a link or something.
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shepard_tone

Once I made a tune that was a bit like that but there the tempo was constantly increasing in the same manner. (No I have not got it, it was a MOD.* on the Amiga, near 20 years ago)


----------



## AnthonyH (Sep 17, 2010)

Pretty cool. Took me ages to find the dolphins though. lol


----------



## iRiLLL (Sep 17, 2010)

new pictures from kaskus













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Rinfiyks (Sep 17, 2010)

iRiLLL said:


> need your help
> 
> could u find the secret?
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v679/phicha/image001-9.gif
> ...



THAT SCARED ME. I'd just managed to cross my eyes so I could see the stereogram and AAAAAAAHHH


----------

